

Show HN: grand - Version Control that Scales - TheMakeA
http://www.grand.io/

======
TheMakeA
Hey all.

We are professional game developers who got tired of the state of version
control for game development. Git and Hg just don't work really well for our
needs. SVN and Perforce lack the distributed bits that make Git and Hg so
awesome.

With grand we hope to bridge the gap and create a distributed version control
system that can scale from small projects to extremely large projects, and
give people working with large binary assets a viable alternative to Perforce.

We're going to start beta testing in a few months, so if grand sounds like
your cup of tea, feel free to sign up or get in touch with us at
hello@grand.io :)

------
csense
I guess you're using some sort of Bittorrent-like distribution scheme to
download large files in the background?

And also perhaps support for truncated history like shallow clones in git, so
a 1 GB movie file that has undergone 30 revisions doesn't take 30 GB unless
you somehow indicate you actually care about those 30 revisions?

It would be nice if the site included more information about the specific pain
points you're seeing with git on large projects with binary files, and the
ways that grand will make life better.

It's an interesting product, but the information's a little too vague for me
to sign up just yet.

~~~
TheMakeA
> I guess you're using some sort of Bittorrent-like distribution scheme to
> download large files in the background?

That's the idea!

> And also perhaps support for truncated history like shallow clones in git,
> so a 1 GB movie file that has undergone 30 revisions doesn't take 30 GB
> unless you somehow indicate you actually care about those 30 revisions?

Bingo. To make an analogy to git, tree and commit objects are always synced,
while blob objects are synced lazily, when desired.

> It would be nice if the site included more information about the specific
> pain points you're seeing with git on large projects with binary files, and
> the ways that grand will make life better.

Thank you for the feedback! I will try to address your concerns.

